# Food Safety News Tue 11/19/2019



## daveomak.fs (Nov 19, 2019)

Food Safety News
Tue 11/19/2019 4:02 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* EU audit finds issues with Serbian controls of fruit*
By News Desk on Nov 19, 2019 12:03 am Most soft fruits exported from Serbia to Europe are not subject to official controls at primary production levels, according to a recently released audit report. DG Sante, the European Commission’s unit for policy on food safety and health, found official controls to address potential microbiological risks at primary production are only partly risk based and...  Continue Reading



* Kraft Heinz recalls Breakstone’s cottage after consumer complaints*
By News Desk on Nov 19, 2019 12:01 am The Kraft Heinz Foods Co. is recalling some Breakstone’s brand cottage cheese following several consumer complaints about extraneous material in the product. The company reported that bits of plastic and metal “may have been introduced during production.” The cottage cheese has expiration dates into the second week of December. “Consumption of hard or sharp foreign...  Continue Reading



* Farm Boy brand cheese balls recalled*
By News Desk on Nov 18, 2019 02:51 pm Farm Boy is recalling Farm Boy brand cheese balls in Ontario, Canada, due to possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. The product has been recalled due to Candian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) test results. The CFIA says that consumers should not consume the recalled products. Consumers and retailers can identify the recalled products by looking for the...  Continue Reading



* UK bears brunt of multi-country Salmonella outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 18, 2019 12:05 am The United Kingdom has been hit hardest in a multi-country outbreak of Salmonella that has affected nearly 200 people. Five European countries are investigating 192 Salmonella Mikawasima infections identified by whole genome sequencing (WGS). As of Nov. 12, 138 people are ill in the U.K., 33 in Sweden, 18 in France, two in Denmark and...  Continue Reading



* FDA issues warning letter to sprouting operation*
By News Desk on Nov 18, 2019 12:03 am As part of its enforcements, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company has been...  Continue Reading



* IAFP is now accepting abstract submissions*
By News Desk on Nov 18, 2019 12:01 am IAFP European Symposium call for abstracts The International Association for Food Protection is currently accepting abstracts for two conferences. The first is for IAFP’s European Symposium on Food Safety Apr. 7-9, 2020 in Munich, Germany. The deadline for abstract submissions is Jan. 14, 2020. Abstracts are required to report on results of new studies dealing...  Continue Reading



* Company recalls ground beef associated with Salmonella outbreak*
By News Desk on Nov 17, 2019 02:58 pm Central Valley Meat Co. of Hanford, CA, is recalling about 34,000 pounds of ground beef that may be contaminated with Salmonella Dublin amidst an outbreak, according to the USDA’sFood Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). Public health officials are concerned that some product may be in consumers’ freezers. Consumers who have purchased these products are urged...  Continue Reading


----------

